# Wye Beagles Ltd . Companion and Fun Dog Show Sun 10th May



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

In aid of Kent Air Ambulance, and Wye Beagles


Olantigh Rd , Wye Kent. tn25 5ew

Companion show. 11.30 am
Fun classes. 1.30 pm

Working Terries classes . 11.30
Lurcher show. 11.30
Obedience . 11.30

classes £1.50

entrance to ground £1 per person or £3 per car.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

if anyone would like further details i have a schedule of the days events


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

dexter said:


> if anyone would like further details i have a schedule of the days events


What are the classes? are there pedigree classess? x


----------

